# A big fat newbie challenge....



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope you all like a challenge...! I'm a 39 yr old female and found out in April that I need a hip replacement. It was a total shock as I'd only been having 'twinges' of pain ( my surgeon was astonished by my apparently high pain threshold..yeah great, thanks for that..). To cut a very boring story short...I haven't been able to train at all since and have turned to good old comfort food instead. I am now desperate to lose 2 and a half stone before surgery in 3 months time. I'd like to know if there's any kind of training I could do (swimming and ex bikes are out because my hip dislocates of it's own accord.....nice.). I'd also like advice on which supersonic tabs I can take to accelerate weight loss. Thanks in advance kind knowing folk.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Walking is the best way to loose weight - an hour a day - combined with the right diet of course. (Not that I practice this :whistling: )

I don't hear much evidence that weight-loss tablets work.

Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for answering Davesky. I should have mentioned that walking is out too I'm afraid! I said I was a challenge eh?! Eating a balanced diet isn't an issue for me at all usually, it's just that with being so stuck in my chair, I need to compensate - hence the idea of weight-loss tablets. Thanks again though.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Geting a good diet in place, have a look in the losing weight section then post some up some questions, obvioulsy cut thing like sweets,crips,choc,fizzy drinks,alchol,white bread chips ect out.

Go for a 45 mintue walk in the morning when you wake up before having breakfast this will speed up your metabolism for the day and you body will start to burn fat for fuel, then come home and have a good breakfast like a few eggs and 2 rounds of whole meal toast.

Try to limit your carbs espically late at night.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just read walking is out to, can you do any form of cardio?

Post up a typical diet, im sorry to say but weight loss pills are not magic pills and it sill be all down to geting a good diet and not straying from it to meet your goal


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowing machine?


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

This is my biggest problem - all the obvious forms of cardio are out because of the pressure it puts on my hip. It's just so annoying. When I found out about needing the surgery, I'd just lost 5 stone the good old fashioned way and was feeling amazing! I just feel so stuck (literally). What and when to eat- I could write the book on...trying to lose weight when you can't walk without crutches is a real toughy!


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Davesky said:


> Rowing machine?


I'm banned! I was surprised by that one too initially...until I tried it...OUCH!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Post up your typical diet for the guys to have a look and make some changes to help you lose weight, it is possible through diet


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

A typical day (when I'm not comfort eating!)

Breakfast - 2 Poached eggs on Ryvita/Rye Bread

Lunch - Tuna Salad with olive oil and balsamic dressing

Dinner - Brown Basmati Rice and Veggie Curry/ Stir Fry.

I basically follow a wheat, yeast and lactose free diet. No carbs after 6pm and at least 3litres of water a day.

Going back to eating this way would obviously shift some of the weight, I just feel I need to compensate for the lack of movement.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would add some form of protein into you dinner

And would also have another meal in the evening maybe a 2 boiled eggs.

If you focused and what to lose weight, which will have so much benifit and you will feel and look good, try get the comforting eating out of your mind and remind yourself that following your diet will help you so much where the comfort eating will make you feel bad after and will have a negative effect on your weight and health


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

It is possible to loose weight though diet alone, and indeed it is a problem I am familiar with as my partner cannot exercise at all as she has MS. She does not put weight on (but does not loose it either).

Your situation is in fact easier, as presumably you could do many gym-type upper-body exercises on machines you sit down on, such as cable chest press machine or cable pull-downs. You could do these as cardiovascular rather than muscle-building exercises by using a low weight for a large number of repetitions.

Diet would still be the key, but these might help. Any exercise that is continuous for some minutes and makes you warm will help to burn calories.


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Davesky said:


> It is possible to loose weight though diet alone, and indeed it is a problem I am familiar with as my partner cannot exercise at all as she has MS. She does not put weight on (but does not loose it either).
> 
> Your situation is in fact easier, as presumably you could do many gym-type upper-body exercises on machines you sit down on, such as cable chest press machine or cable pull-downs. You could do these as cardiovascular rather than muscle-building exercises by using a low weight for a large number of repetitions.
> 
> Diet would still be the key, but these might help. Any exercise that is continuous for some minutes and makes you warm will help to burn calories.


That's a great idea. I'm going to detox for the next week as well to start to get rid of some bloat. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

a good weight session a few times a week will help you burn calories, as said do high reps and sets eg four sets of 15reps with light weights on different exercise, there is so much can be done with dumbells and im sure you could do some core work


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you both so much. Joining up and discussing the issue was a step towards me stopping the avoidance tactics! I feel newly inspired.


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

What the chance of you going swimming? You'll get a whole body workout combine this with a good diet and you should be able to lose the weight you want to. If you can swim craw rather than the breast stroke there would be minimal stress on your hip joint. You could even put a small flotation device between your knees and just use your upper body to swim.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Cardio workout possible with an arm machine its a bit like an upside down bike it has handles that go round much like the peddles on a bike only you use your arms to move them and you get to sit down......

Swimming is another great option as there is minimal stress on the joints but gives you a great allover workout.

With the right diet and mindset everything is possible.

Best of luck!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

We've got a machine in our gym with a rope going around 2 pulleys, this can be made tighter for more resistance etc. So you sit on the seat and just use your arms to pull the rope downwards, doing this for an extended period of time could help towards the cardio and not require the use of your hip?

Its a bit like this:-










The rope is joined to itself so just goes around the machine. Certainly takes it out of your arms after a while.

Dan


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I am touched by all the advice! It was such a great move to find this site. I've been feeling so rubbish!

Swimming is out too....my hip actually pops out of it's own accord because of the extent of the damage (did I mention my high pain threshold?!!!). That machine looks fab and the advice for the upper body work is brilli too. THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## sale (Nov 22, 2009)

Re:swimming with the float. That's worth a try actually. x


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sale said:


> Re:swimming with the float. That's worth a try actually. x


yeah I'd try that too, I guess it will be tricky initially because your head is saying to kick your legs but I'm sure you'd get used to it.


----------

